# Training tools



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I must go bathe Matisse and clip him, so I don't have a ton of time just now. But here is some good stuff to get you started. This is the principle I used with my own dog, my Doberman. We hiked in the wilderness of north Idaho daily and he had a high prey drive. He had to learn to have a very reliable recall. All the dogs did but especially him. He got so good at his recall that I could call him off mid chase of about 4 deer on one hike. He started going after them and I called him and he came. I did a little differently with the use of a helper, some fake prey, a bucket and a rope...very specific to prey behavior. But basically, it's all this below that I've posted. 


https://naturaldogtraining.com/uncategorized/the-drive-principle-versus-the-premack-principle/


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcB1zttZmdY


On Shoddy Clicker Training and the Importance of Premack | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Just a thought you say he behaves perfectly at classes. Does he wear a different collar and have different lead to the one you use to walk him ? 

I've heard of dogs who behave differently, they know the collar for business at class and another means playtime. People also use a collar to mean heel work then clip to a harness for long line or flexi lead the dog knows its different rules for each.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dogs don't seem to need a different collar on to know it's "working time" or casual time. My Doberman was rather dog reactive on a leash walk around the neighborhood. But in class, the perfect gentleman at all times. He finally improved in the reactivity department but he knew when he was "working" and when he figured he could slack off. lol. I guess he took the context, location, whole general scenario as his cue.


----------

